
People with depression use language differently - ALee
https://theconversation.com/people-with-depression-use-language-differently-heres-how-to-spot-it-90877
======
tathougies
Maybe they use the words "I, me, and myself" more often because they're trying
to explain why they're sad to everyone who is trying to force them to be
happy.

Seriously.. my wife and I have lost seven children before birth at this point,
late enough in pregnancy to make them actual medical events, and to say we're
sad and stressed is an understatement. The amount of people who have told us
to forget about it and be happy is off the charts ridiculous. Hell, someone
suggested we go on vacation, while my wife was hemmorhaging in the hospital,
as if that would make it better. Obviously, we use the phrase 'I feel' or 'We
feel' a lot -- saying "You're being obnoxious and a shithead" is a lot less
socially acceptable than saying "I don't think we can do that right now".

I have a friend whose mom died while he was fairly young, and he used the
phrase 'I feel' a lot too to explain why he was sad a lot of the time.

It's not surprising... happy people have little need to convey how they feel
-- it's usually quite obvious, and everyone loves being around them. Sadness
on the other hand, everyone wants to avoid, and most people are shit poor at
being able to figure out when someone is down in the dumps.

